# outdoor rabbits that were indoor ones (sort of)



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

as long as their in quiet a sheltered spot they should be fine. Just give them plenty of straw to keep warm in and keep the hutch off the ground if it doesnt have legs. you can also buy a snuggle safe for overnight when it gets very cold if your worried.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Just common sense really, lots of straw in the bedroom, snuggle safe if it gets very cold, and cover the hutch with a blanket or tarpaulin to keep drafts out. Keep an eye on water bottle once it starts to get below freezing. As they are bonded they will have each other for warmth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Considering the set up you have them in at the moment is too small for them (many of us have already told you this, and no we don't forget ) I would spend my time on getting the other run attached or sorting it so they can have their old space in the shed with the run attached.

As you now haven't got them vaccinated I feel you have upped the risk of Myxi by moving them outside (not in the shed) because mozzies will find it extremely easy to get into your present set up compared to the shed. JMHO of course, feel free to ignore me as usual


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am confused. When you say they are in a run, I visualise just that - a wooden framed run with wire meshing, but no hutch. Please tell me I am wrong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I am confused. When you say they are in a run, I visualise just that - a wooden framed run with wire meshing, but no hutch. Please tell me I am wrong.


The set up is a chicken coop, I think there is a separate run as well. But a chicken coop isn't big enough for rabbits as they don't have a big enough nesting area for buns


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> The set up is a chicken coop, I think there is a separate run as well. But a chicken coop isn't big enough for rabbits as they don't have a big enough nesting area for buns


Oh. Well, I have no idea what a chicken coop looks like I'm afraid, so I am none the wiser. A proper hutch and run is ok so long as there is plenty of bedding and more than one rabbit, but couldn't advise about that.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

....................


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> newfiesmum, their in a chicken coop style cage, but they have a much bigger run as well. Because their tiny Nethies they do fit into the bed bit, but bigger bunnies proberbly wouldn't. The run is just what you imagine, mesh with a wire frame, and when my brother has some time spare, I want him to connect the two together so they have one really big space. There is no point putting them back in the shed as there is no way that can be fixed to the run, so they'd actually have less space doing that.


Just because the rabbits are small doesn't mean they deserve less space 
But carry on ignoring me because I don't fit into what YOU want


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

If you fit a catflap onto the shed and then nail the run onto the shed then they would be safe inside a shed and have room to run about.
Or you could nail the chicken coop to the shed instead of the run so they have even more space.

I know nethis like A LOT of space!
I have 2 (well 1 1/2 coz ones a dutch/nethi cross) and they rocket round my home at a million miles an hour!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I am not ignoring you B3rnie, I am just a bit puzzled. They now have more space. Their old shed setup was 6 x 4 with a small run. Their new one is a 6 x 2 cage and a 10 x 8ish run, which will be attatched together. I personally can't see any problems with this setup, and its a big improvement on what they had.
> 
> The shed and run are seperate with a big gap between them so can't be attatched together very easily. The cage however is right alongside it and wouldn't be that difficult.


The reasons why a chicken coop isn't suitable have already been listed to you so I won't repeat yet again. And as the run isn't attached to the coop just yet that isn't part of their set up, that is a separate run.

If you can attach the run to the coop and add a suitable sized nesting area then I personally would have no issue with your set up. But as it stands it isn't suitable and you know that


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Have you heard of the runaround system?
They do tubes and corner cubes and mesh tunnels so you can easily attatch a shed to a run. Or a run to a chicken coop. Or all 3 together, no matter how close or far away they are from each other!
See the first picture in the link I've given you has a chicken coop attatched to a large run 

Our Customers | Runaround: Rabbit and Guinea Pig Runs


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I really can't see why a coop isn't suitable with a run as well. It's the standard 6ft a hutch is meant to be. And by them fitting into the nest box, I don't mean it's big enough for them to live in, I mean that full of straw it makes a nice sleeping place and is big enough for them to sit up, move around and lie stretched out in. No they can't run around in it, but when their sleeping they wouldn't do anyway. If they physically couldn't easily fit in there then I would think it unsuitable.


You have had the reasons explained several times, by several members


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Well I haven't been on here for a long time and can't remember what was said or written then! But whatever, before when I said I'd bought them this cage I didn't have a big run as well so can see it wasn't big enough which is fair enough. But now I have gotten one so I really don't see why it would still be unsuitable.


when is this big run attached? during the day? as rabbits are most active at night so its important this run is attached when they are most active.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Your bunnies will be Ok being moved from unheated shed to an outside enclosure of some sort, as they should still have lush outside coats. A move from inside to outside would have been a no no though,as it's quite cold atnights now.

What you need is lots of weatherproofing, to keep wind and rain out. We use lots of tarpaulins, bricked into place. We also use silver backed beach mats - expensive to buy on line, but only a few pounds at the seaside shops - we always stock up in the summer. The silver sides really keep heat in in the winter, and keep buns much cooler in the summer, and we wouldn't be without them. 

You can pile in the straw to make a cosy bed, and lots of hay too to munch.

We also use fleece blankets - cheap at QD and the like. In the depths of winter, if you can affford it, use a Snugglesafe heat pad. You microwave them and they stay warm for hours. In the depths of winter, they do need a reheat in the middle of the night though.

Some people use rice socks (a sock full of rice, again heated in micro wave), but they cool down much quicker, and are better for indoor buns when you can supervise in case bunny chews the sock. 

Chicken coops are often sold as bunny acccommodation sadly, and lots of people are misled. They always look much bigger in the photos. 

If you have a separate run ready to go, you are halfway there, all you need is a way to join them. We have the runaround system in one of our set ups - basically a connecting tube - our bunnies love it but it is expensive. 

There are cheaper ways to link things together, so perhaps you can persuade someone to do that for you as soon as possible. Your buns would absolutley love having that space all the time, and you would love watching them. 

The run would need a cover, and tarpaulin would keep the rain off - we drop it down the sides when it gets grim.

You can get insulated covers for water bottles. 

Hope some of this helps you and other people thinking about winter.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's a shame they are still allowed to sell them as suitable bunny housing. So many people are expecting something bigger.

As regards your brother, perhaps you can bribe him with something that you can do for him/lend him, in return?! Then he will hopefully do it quicker, and your buns will have good sized accommodation.

It works in our house with the men!

Sorry men on here - but I am a helpless female after all.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

....................


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Perhaps you can look at best ways to join them, while he is around. In my house, if OH thinks I am going to try and do something myself, he just sort of takes over - and hey presto - job done!! My dad was like that too.

It is really important to give bunnies space, so do do your best.


----------

